# Rainforest Scorps



## Inkslinger (Sep 25, 2007)

MY Rainforest Scorps arrived this morning
Thanks Carpetsnake very happy


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow!! I love the blue coloration on it! :shock:


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## lilmissrazz (Sep 25, 2007)

can we see your whole set up please?? whoa didnt know they had a blue tinge very nice


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 25, 2007)

_It is one of those pet carrier type containers with coco peat substrate an apple branch, fake leaves and a drink top for a water dish.
Measures 9inches long 5incheshigh and wide






_


----------



## lilmissrazz (Sep 25, 2007)

ok cool do they live together??


----------



## PhilK (Sep 25, 2007)

Do they burrow? How big do they grow?


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 25, 2007)

They do burrow although quiet like crock cracks etc and wet conditions, get to about 6cm will live in community groups if kept well fed


----------



## hornet (Sep 25, 2007)

blue tinge would be the photo, in real life they are black, they make scraps under rocks, wood, plants etc. One of the few scorps that do well communally.


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 25, 2007)

how often do you see them? I've been thinking about getting some scorps.....


----------



## hornet (Sep 25, 2007)

You only see them at night and if you put lots of rocks, fake plants and wood will not see them much.


----------



## koubee (Sep 25, 2007)

Theyre amazing. They look HUGE.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 25, 2007)

Prblem with scorps is if you give them a nice enclosure, you'll never see them!


----------



## wood_nymph (Sep 25, 2007)

ooooooooooo look at their little chubby bodies very cute and nice colouration we only ever get jet black at work, gets boring quick


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 25, 2007)

hornet said:


> blue tinge would be the photo, in real life they are black, they make scraps under rocks, wood, plants etc. One of the few scorps that do well communally.




Blue/black, a pigment of a blue/black color, green/black brown/black, the lighting enables 
the human eye to see the coloration better to the naked eye it just looks black light black hair till the sun hits it.


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 25, 2007)

Some UV Pics various strengths of UV


----------



## IMSNAKEY (Sep 25, 2007)

they look real buff but i think it might be roids as the tail seems small


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol


----------



## PhilK (Sep 25, 2007)

That showed my UV photos up good and proper!
How did you do it?


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 25, 2007)

PhilK said:


> That showed my UV photos up good and proper!
> How did you do it?



LOL thought yours were better,
Used Blacklight Fluoro, Hand held torch, varying degrees of closeness macro on camera
setting and snapped away.


----------



## koubee (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW the UV pics look crazy.
Are they very old?


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 25, 2007)

No they are only young


----------



## PhilK (Sep 25, 2007)

Yours look much bluer under blacklight than mine. Mine tend to look a brighter green..


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 25, 2007)

move the light away a bit


----------

